# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  تعلم أسلوب النقاش الهادف

## shams spring

*

 حين استخدامك هذه الشبكة حتما ستواجه من يخالفك الرأي..

وليس في هذا الزمن مجالا للطرد واللعن..وإنما بوسعك 
1. الإقناع..! 

2. حاول أن يكون وعيك مؤثرا على مشاعرك أثناء ردك..!


3. الكبر ليس دليلا على قناعة ماتكتب بقدر ماهو تعبير عن ضعف في الذات..


4.ستظل الأخلاق الحميدة هي القوة التي لاتقهر في ردودك..


5.(مشكووور) لم تعد امرا كافيا للتعبير عن الشكر فهي تعطي في عالم المنتديات بعدا آخر..! بل يجب التعليق على الموضوع!!


6.وإن كان من عيوب الشبكة الحرية المقيتة أحيانا..إلا أنه ينبغي أن تتعلم ان تكون حريتك من منبع شريعتك..!


7. الإندفاع القوي يعطي أحيانا بعدا آخر أنك متخوف من ماتعتقد...فانتبه..!


8. دافع عن حقوقك وحاول أن يكون صوتك مسموعا..ولكن لاتنسى مساحة التسامح والأدب...!


9. تعلم مهارة (التفكير بالمقلوب)عند قراءتك لكل موضوع..! واقرأ ما بين السطور!!!


10. النية الخالصة هي إحدى الأشياء السحرية التي تجذب لردك


11. لايطغى حب البروز على أن تدوس على كرامتك..ودينك..!


12. الفرق بين الشخص الناضج والشخص غير الناضج هو قبول الحق..!


13. التأمل والتفكر...اكبر وسيلة لكي يحظى ردك بالقبول والإحترام..!


14.  تذكر انه ليس من الأدب تهميش من لايوافقك الرأي في ردودك..!


15. إجتنب المبالغة في ردك سواء في المدح أو القدح..! 


16. التغيير ليس دائما أمرا مكروها..! بل التغيير مطلوب ولو كان الرد بجودة أقل قليلا!!


17.  ربما شخص سيء في نظرك يأتي بشيء جيد..وربما عضوا حسنا برأيك يأتي بشيء سيء..فلا تستعجل بالنقد او الثناء..!


18. تذكر أنه عن طريق الحوار والمناقشة ينقل المرء فكرته من الفجاجة إلى النضج..!


19. لايكفي ان يكون معك قلما جيدا بل ينبغي ان يكون معه فكرا وخلقا جيدا..!


20. قيل(إن الثقافة والفكر لايأتي من خلال التطابق وإنما من خلال التنوع) وقيل (من جهلنا نخطئ ومن خطئنا نتعلم) فتعلم مما قيل..!


21.حاول ان تقرأ الرد أكثر من مره 

22.  ليس دائما المبدع الذي يطرق مواضيع جذابة ..هناك مبدعون آخرون يتقنون مهارة الردود..فتابعهم!! 

^_^



*

----------


## rand yanal

*شكرا يا شمس حبيبتي إنشالله نقدر نطبق كل القواعد المذكورة ..*

----------


## shams spring

> *شكرا يا شمس حبيبتي إنشالله نقدر نطبق كل القواعد المذكورة ..*


يسلمو عالمرور يا عمري .... كلك زوووء

----------

